# petco rat manor



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone has the Petco Rat Manor? What is your experience; easy to keep clean and decorate?
How many rats (female or male) do you house in it comfortably?


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

I have one and I love it. I don't have any problems keeping it clean, but it helps that my girls are litter trained. I keep one 3 month old and three 6 month old females (so a total of 4 rats) in it and they have plenty of room for now but I'll be upgrading to a CN as soon as I can afford one. I'll totally keep his cage though and use it for younger rats or males if I get any at some point cause it's great.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I used one for some fosters I had. I didn't like it. It would have helped if they were litter trained but lacking that, stuff got stuck in the mesh-like floors a lot and the doors are too small for my taste. I also didn't like how the base attaches to the bars. It was just inconvenient for me to take apart when cleaning.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

I like the fact that the base attatches to the cage itself cause it makes moving it around easy. But sometimes I'm lazy and don't want to attatch it, so I just sit it in on top and it's fine, so you have the option, if you don't attatch it then it's easier to clean cause all you do is pull the cage off the base.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I have one but plan to throw it away after the CN comes out with the add on. If you don't use zip ties to secure the levels to the side, you are risking your rats losing a toe. I don't like the small doors and I really don't feel like it is big enough for adult rats. I have 2 rats in it right now who are under 6 months old and they are starting to outgrow it. I got it for free with a single female who had to be kept alone. She did well in it by herself. She was pretty large girl and I couldn't imagine keeping another rat in it with her. Once she started getting older, it became hard for her to get around in the cage so I had to move her into a new cage to make it easier on her. Now the young kids are in it and I can't wait to get them out.


----------

